# Greek & Turkish Eggplant Dip: Babaganouj



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a very common appetiser, similar to Hummus, however, the main ingredient is not chickpeas, it is aubergine or eggplant. 

In Egypt it is called Babaganouj and in Morocco, it is called Moutabal and in Spanish it is called Puré de Berenjena.

Eggplant and Sesame Tahine Dip: 

2 eggplants sliced vertically in half 
4 cloves of minced garlic
2 tblsp fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup Sesame Tahine paste
1 tblsp olive oil
a pinch of cumin
a pinch of salt
minced fresh mint leaf or parsley
smoked paprika for garnish 

1) preheat oven to 190 degrees centig and grill on broiler the eggplants until tender 25 mins or so
2) in the meantime, prepare the other ingredients in a large bowl, for the food processor or blender ( except the olive oil and paprika and mint or parsley )
3) spoon out the eggplant pureé in the processor
4) season 
5) blend well to a coarse paste and drizzle the olive oil very slowly in the dip ... keep coarse and thick.
6) put on serving platter
7) make a well in center of the dip and place olive oil
8) sprinkle with smoked paprika and mint leaves minced or parsley
9) serve with Pita Bread and a glass of Rosé or Riesling or Greek white wine from Santorini or Prosecco or Cava 

Enjoy,
Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

Years back a Lebanese friend insisted that the eggplant had to be cooked on a charcoal or wood fire to make proper baba ganouj. 

Initially I poo-pooed the idea. But tried it nonetheless. It does make a difference, adding a smokey, slightly charred flavor to the final dish. So now I always do it that way.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Historic Foodie: Unfortunately do not have*

Good Morning Historic Foodie,

Yes, wish we could however, remember we are urban and have small loft apartment; and do not have a fireplace or charcoal. I am sure, it would be fabulous ! I had it done that way in Greece and Morocco.

Kind regards.
M.C.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

I love babaganuj! Usually in the US though they make it with Mayo not tehina which annoys me!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Siegel: What a shame !*

@ Siegel,

I am a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to Mediterranean and classic cuisines --- Sesame Tahine Paste is the way it has been done since time memorial ... thus, using Mayo is great in tuna salad with celery and onion, it changes the whole flavor of Babaganuj or Mutabal ( called in Morocco ). 

It is truly worth it, to order it from a Health Food place --- and make it without the mayo.

Thanks for post note. 
From one babaganuj fan to another,
Margi.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

Tahini is even available in many supermarkets, nowadays. So there's no reason not to use the true gelt.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband is from the middle east and when I used to send him to a restaurant to order babaganuj for me I would always tell him: ask if they make it with mayo if so I don't want it. He thought I was crazy!! Babaganuj is never made with mayo! Little did he understand US culture and their obsession with mayo! Haha


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Siegel & Historic Foodie: Sesame Paste Tahine*

Good afternoon Siegel and Historic Foodie,

It is difficult for me to imagine Mayo in hummus or babaganuj ... I had a fab babaganuj at an Egyptian restaurant in Brooklyn Heights area many many years ago. It was the best I have had outside of Greece, Turkey or Morocco. It was made with Sesame Paste Tahine --- and I always make it the same way at home, as I truly it ... 

I have re-editing work to do, so back to the magazine. 

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2012)

I make baba ganoush with a similar recipe. I don't cut the egg plant before baking, I just poke holes and then I drain it in a colander after scooping. I'll have to try the pinch of cumin next time. I love this stuff. It's a great snack on a low carb diet with crudités as dippers.

Mayo? In baba ganoush?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*@ Tax Lady:  Pleased to hear your input*

Yes, it is a lovely dip with oven warm Pita, olives, tomatoes ... I also am a Hummus fan ... 

A pinch of cumin gives it that unique quality that is traditional in this dish. 

Thanx for feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Years back a Lebanese friend insisted that the eggplant had to be cooked on a charcoal or wood fire to make proper baba ganouj.
> 
> Initially I poo-pooed the idea. But tried it nonetheless. It does make a difference, adding a smokey, slightly charred flavor to the final dish. So now I always do it that way.



I grill vegetables often in season, and I never claim to be authentic anything, but will say that piercing an eggplant several times and turning over on your charcoal grill until the skin is blackened on all sides, then cool and peel before doing the rest of the recipe really does improve the flavor.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 21, 2012)

*@ Claire:  Charcoal Grilling Eggplant*

Yes, I agree with you about flame searing, charcoal grill, BBQ and cedar wood chips for Grilling ... however, in Urbanite Apartment Living, there are some things, these above methods of searing, grilling and BBQ are complex and often difficult ... 

I can grill the eggplant on broiler in oven ... which is what I sometimes do ... 

Thanks for ur feedback.
Margi.


----------

